# Large Planted Tank W/ Halide



## sublime250 (Apr 16, 2009)

Multi-level aquatic display- Originally for live plants but can be used for Clam Tank, Reef Tank, etc.

Includes:

250w Metal Halide Pendant new lamp, 
external pump,

GFI junction box,

Sump (with mechanical, biological, & chemical drawer filtration,

Sump level indicator and good quality PVC valves for easy service.)

Metal stand.

Delivery can be arranged for cost of gas and I will help unload it, but it will take 2-3 people.


































$500

Located in Tyler, TX
(903) 316-5639


----------



## sublime250 (Apr 16, 2009)

I will not be checking this forum so please call for more details or e-mail


----------



## sublime250 (Apr 16, 2009)

The upper portion support arm is included, lighting (250 watts of metal halide) is included that whole thing is one unit and is bolted together (Stand, metal upper portion, light)

The tank is 100 gallons on top so . The tank it self is 39" x 35" with varying heights but 17" is the average.

The stand is 30" tall

The sump runs at 30 gallons while operating- It is about 50 gallons total, so you can say this is a 150 gallon system.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Anybody claimed this yet? I think I might get it... if I can maybe talk him down to something lower. That would be kinda cool with the dividers.


----------



## sublime250 (Apr 16, 2009)

Had one individual come over and view system yesterday, hes trying to convince his better half but- no takers yet.


----------



## sublime250 (Apr 16, 2009)

bump


----------



## goby1 (Mar 4, 2009)

if interested in bartering let me know. we might work something out


----------

